# Replacement Screw (saves a tool)



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

It's nice when you search for and then find an obscure part you need. A big bonus when you find a person that is nice and helpful when you order the part. You should go play the lottery. That doesn't happen often.


----------



## ocean (Feb 13, 2016)

I dropped my own Pinnicale square which I purchased from Woodcraft. Not knowing where to turn, I called Woodcraft and they mailed me a replacement for no charge. Thanks Woodcraft.


----------



## Iamjacob (Mar 18, 2011)

I did the same thing to my 4" square almost 6 months ago and bought the same exact part. The same part works for the 4" and the 6". I bought 3 just in case it happens again.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Little Machine Shop is a favorite of the hobby metal workers on forums such as the Hobby-Machinist.com or CNCZone.com

They seem like really good people and are distributor for Tormach, which makes a line of very popular entry level commercial CNC milling machines and lathes.

I knew they stocked a lot of spare parts for hobby mills and lathes, but never would have thought of going to them for a little bit like that.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Well thanks for the review and info the site is saved.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Did same thing to my 4" Veritas, went to Lee Valley, they actually carry that part in stock, think it was like $2.00.


----------



## Mccrusn (Mar 8, 2017)

I had the same thing happen… contacted Pinnacle… twice… no answer. Finally I tried making my own by grinding a standard thread bolt down … a little work with a file and walla…. I'm back in business. If I had known that I could've ordered them though I would have done that…and at least an extra too.

Sheesh!?? I went to Veritas, Lee Valley… did you guys just call the place and talk with some one? Maybe too specialized to simply order online?


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Does Pinnacle exist? My impression was that Pinnacle was a name used by Woodcraft like Woodriver for their planes. I did attempt to get help from Woodcraft and got no where. I found Little Machine Shop in a Google search. My guess is they may make the Pinnacle double squares for Woodcraft since their double square appears to be a twin of the one sold by Woodcraft.


----------

